# Daily Dress code in IT companies



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All

I want to about what is the usual dress code in *IT companies* in australia. I know that u need to wear formals in interviews. But abt the attire once u join the company.

In india i usually wear a t-shirt and jeans to office.. no one actually bothers what u r wearing. If i m supposed to wear formals in australia that would mean my whole wardrobe will change


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

panks_oz said:


> If i m supposed to wear formals in australia that would mean my whole wardrobe will change


But... I expect you are hoping to be rewarded handsomely for the inconvenience? 

It really depends on the company, here in Canberra things are still very formal..


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Slacks/Suit pants, polished shoes, open neck shirt. Keep the t-shirts for the weekend. Fridays are usually more casual. Jeans and a casual shirt will be accepted unless you're meeting new clients.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Sydney is very informal, very American. T-shirts and jeans. Melbourne and Canberra are quite corporate, more Canberra than Melb. 
Of cause it depends on the company, a consultant company to the big 4 banks is very formal even in Sydney, while the biggest 5 media/ IT companies are all smart casual (Sydney)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it depends on the company, my husband wears a T and Jeans to work, if it is very hot he can even go in shorts and a floaters, no questions asked. a few days back he wore formals to office, it wa 35*C and everyone asked him, JOB INTERVIEW?? when he said no they were surprised because everyone was in shorts and T shirt.. another friend who works in the same profile as my husband wears formals to work all 5 days. It entirely depends on where you work.

Get formals as well as casuals..


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for ur inputs


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> it depends on the company, my husband wears a T and Jeans to work, if it is very hot he can even go in shorts and a floaters, no questions asked. a few days back he wore formals to office, it wa 35*C and everyone asked him, JOB INTERVIEW?? when he said no they were surprised because everyone was in shorts and T shirt.. another friend who works in the same profile as my husband wears formals to work all 5 days. It entirely depends on where you work.
> 
> Get formals as well as casuals..


I would so love to work somewhere where I could wear shorts to work. Reminds me of my friend in Dubai - she can wear summer dresses to work! Lucky people!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Maz look for work in mel, should I give you my husband;s company website?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Maz look for work in mel, should I give you my husband;s company website?


Ha ha, don't put ideas in my head.  Now that I have PR, I am seriously debating whether to stay in Perth (already made up my mind that I am leaving my current job as soon as something else comes along) and keep wondering whether I should give Melbourne or Sydney a try (Melbourne would probably be better workwise - more opportunities).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sydney is very expensive, salary scale is more or less the same, very cluttered.. one reason why we came to Mel, less expensive, same salary scale and more or less the same number of jobs.. Just that everyone goes to syd which measn more competition .. Come to Mel and i will assist you settle


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

We were in Melbourne working for a bank and although we were in the IT department (non-customer-facing), everyone wore formals all 5 days (even on days it was 39 degrees C outside  ).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Sydney is very expensive, salary scale is more or less the same, very cluttered.. one reason why we came to Mel, less expensive, same salary scale and more or less the same number of jobs.. Just that everyone goes to syd which measn more competition .. Come to Mel and i will assist you settle



Thanks Anj, my tenancy runs out in 3 months, so if I haven't managed to find a new job by then, I'll have to give serious thought to Melbourne.

My friend is hoping to move to Perth, so, on the one hand, whilst I want to move, I am also kind of stuck in that she is relying on me to help her settle (she's hoping to get WA sponsorship).

In the last 10 years, I have lived in big cities where there are loads happening, so I reckon I would be happy in Melbourne and there is the obvious fact that a lot of my ex-colleagues from UAE moved back there. 

Lol, what to do!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sadie_ said:


> We were in Melbourne working for a bank and although we were in the IT department (non-customer-facing), everyone wore formals all 5 days (even on days it was 39 degrees C outside  ).


Some people love their suits. My ex-boss is UAE always wore a suit, even on Thursdays (the UAE equivalent of Friday) when he didn't need to. The rest of us were more or less in between - not too formal but not too casual either.

One of the directors in my current company always wears a suit - even to the christmas party!!!


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice thread this is.

So one should carry both formal and informal clothes when moving to OZ.
Inferring from other threads - Its good to wear a suit with tie for interview.

-Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

For a woman, it is diffferent when it comes to formal clothes, unless the office has strict formal only attire, one can wear trouser with any kind of Top adn make it look formal, for men it has to be shirt and only shirt, I have not seen many people wearing a Tie. yeah better to carry both formal and informal stuff. As long as one wears formal shoes, I have seen people wear a polo Tshirt with collar and a trouser adn formal shoes, the same with denim and sports shoes looks casual


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

I found most of the dressing is strict only if you are client facing. For example, my boss meets stake holders in the Govt sector, Bank guys and he is always in a suit. However, most of my colleagues here wear the simple business casuals. 

I also found the attire is different depending upon the place. 

Sydney - Suit without Tie/Business Casuals
Canberra - Suit with Tie(Suit is must)
Melbourne - Business Causals
Brisbane - Mostly Business Casuals (its more laid back )

Regards,
Royen



anj1976 said:


> For a woman, it is diffferent when it comes to formal clothes, unless the office has strict formal only attire, one can wear trouser with any kind of Top adn make it look formal, for men it has to be shirt and only shirt, I have not seen many people wearing a Tie. yeah better to carry both formal and informal stuff. As long as one wears formal shoes, I have seen people wear a polo Tshirt with collar and a trouser adn formal shoes, the same with denim and sports shoes looks casual


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

What are the best places to get good Aussie-style formal shirts and pants. By Aussie style, I mean men here seem to wear slim cut clothes, very different from the US. 

Are there specific chains that people recommend? What range should I buy?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you want good quality and not pay much, rivers it is, rivers.com.au otherwise check ozsales, they have some or the other big brand selling clothes at decent enough prices.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Great! Thanks, Anjali!


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

It mostly depends on the company also.
Where I worked in the IT itself, Fridays are always informal and all other days are formal. But there is no strict check who is wearing what. So sometimes people come in the informal attire(jeans and polo) and no one have complained.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> if you want good quality and not pay much, rivers it is, rivers.com.au otherwise check ozsales, they have some or the other big brand selling clothes at decent enough prices.


What are OZ style pants? Can I not get Indian style formal trousers 

-Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh yes please get them, there is no difference


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> oh yes please get them, there is no difference


Thanks!


----------

